# Does anyone have a sling adapter that works?



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone have a sling adapter that works on any model DVR? Especially looking for info on the 722 non K models. Thanks!


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Mine works fine on a 722. Red light and all.

There is a thread in the receiver forum that seems to indicate a problem on some 722K's.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

The red light only comes on when slinging, am i correct? I am glad to hear yous works good. Mine should be here tomorrow and i was starting to think i made a mistake ordering one. One other question, if you are recording on TV2 and you try to sling do you lose the recording or does the recoding show up when the sling initiates? Thanks for your input!


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

On mine the red light is on when it is plugged in. The light flashes while slinging. 

No idea what happens if tuner2 is busy recording. I haven't tested that.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

ahhh i see. On all the time. Cool thanks for the input.


----------



## PDR (Jul 15, 2003)

I have a non k 722 with the sling adapter and a net gear usb wireless wifi adapter. The sling set-up was easy and without incident and it has worked flawlessly since I set it up. The 722 is in our bedroom so we don't usually watch live tv on it. What's great is that I can catch up on various shows I've missed while I'm eating lunch at my desk in the office and listen to my favorite Sirius stations in the background while I'm working.

So far, I'm a happy camper

PDR in SoCal "raindrops keep falling on my head and I'm getting soaked"


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice im more and more excited as i hear some good about them. Thanks for the response!


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Are you guys referring to the TV Everywhere 'sling' and if so has anyone seen a better price than on DishNetwork.com ($99 plus tax and S&H) ??


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

hoophead said:


> Are you guys referring to the TV Everywhere 'sling' and if so has anyone seen a better price than on DishNetwork.com ($99 plus tax and S&H) ??


Yep.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Yep.


Would you please indulge me with 'where and how much'?

Thanx in advance


----------



## coffee (Dec 16, 2008)

I have it hooked up to my 722 and it works flawlessly. Tried it through my HTC Evo over wifi, 3G, and on my PC. Well worth the $100.


----------



## Lostinspace (Oct 25, 2007)

The Sling adapter on my 722 works fine for watching all content locally on PC. However with the Andriod app I am only able to watch live TV, the stream from recorded DVR items never starts. I can access the DVR, but not stream.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

hoophead said:


> Would you please indulge me with 'where and how much'?
> 
> Thanx in advance


Nope.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Lostinspace said:


> The Sling adapter *on my 722 works fine* for watching all content locally on PC. However with the Andriod app I am only able to watch live TV, the stream from recorded DVR items never starts. I can access the DVR, but not stream.


I did post in another thread related to the Sling Adapter what models do support it.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Nope.


Check your PM's please


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I mean the thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2661378&postcount=4


----------

